# Have you converted your boat sonar? Post your pix



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Alright, after a total of about 4 hrs tinkering in the garage it is done. :woohoo1: Just need to get my battery now. Now hopfully we are going to have enough ice to try it out in the near future.  Let me know what you guys think, Im pretty proud of myself. :bouncy:


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks great, good job!


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

Ducer arm is the best Ive seen yet.

You should be proud it looks great!:coolgleam


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

My snake light flashlight gave its life for that arm. I will think of it often while on the ice.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Red Green would be proud!!

:coolgleam :coolgleam


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

It figures by the time I get things set up, the weather turns ice to water. Who know's, I hope I get out to give it a try. The power source is a crafstman 12v/compressor with a cigarette lighter outlet. I've had it running tonight with the fish finder's light on full, so far three hours and going strong.


----------



## a45gunslinger (Feb 7, 2009)

the battery will only die if theres a fish making a move on your bait...lol


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

TrekJeff said:


> It figures by the time I get things set up, the weather turns ice to water. Who know's, I hope I get out to give it a try. The power source is a crafstman 12v/compressor with a cigarette lighter outlet. I've had it running tonight with the fish finder's light on full, so far three hours and going strong.


Inside that compressor is probably a gel-cell 7-8Ah 12v battery, & it'll prob come out easy. That's where I found one of mine.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone have a picture of how your graph looks on hardwater. Im having a hard time picturing what Im going to be looking at. I've only used my buddy Vex's when they werent looking. Or can someone explain it to me.  Explain slowly please.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

cbgale2 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of how your graph looks on hardwater. Im having a hard time picturing what Im going to be looking at. I've only used my buddy Vex's when they werent looking. Or can someone explain it to me.  Explain slowly please.


Go to www.youtube.com and search for Lowrance X67c and you will see a bunch of instructional videos from a member on here ih772.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Here's the links to the movies.

Lake Margrethe Walleye. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2cP70FJ8oA

Crappie in the weeds. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om0tk-GH5oQ

Fishing in THICK weed cover. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr-pNaGXh7s

More Crappie in the weeds. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr-pNaGXh7s

Zoom features. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUDUjfJ6DKk

Screen color options. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUDUjfJ6DKk

More options. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF3Y_ZpgKo4


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

That is so cool. Thanks for the videos.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

sea nympho said:


> Inside that compressor is probably a gel-cell 7-8Ah 12v battery, & it'll prob come out easy. That's where I found one of mine.


Hmmmmmm......the thing is that the compressor still works and it's a borrowed item...lol

Actually run time with brightness on the highest setting was right around 6hours. So this will work just fine until I get a regular battery. There's still plenty of room in the tackle box for a battery when I get one and I'll wire up a 12 lighter socket for the depth finder to plug into and rig another male end for a charger. I love making things with a soldering iron, Uncle Sam taught me good:lol:


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

TrekJeff said:


> I love making things with a soldering iron, Uncle Sam taught me good:lol:


*A skill I've yet to aquire*...you sold me on it though. 

Checking ebay now...:lol:


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Took out the newely coverted Cuda finder for the first time Saturday. It worked great!  Fishing was not so good and the blizzard didnt help either. But for the handfull of fish I did catch I marked them and saw them come up to my jig. And yes, I could even see me jig as long as I had the ducer perfectly level. That took a little adjustment to get it just right, if it wasnt perfectly level I would loose my jig about half way down. But all and all for a $50 investment, I was very happy how it worked. I even outfished half my buddies with their vexilars, so of course I had to attribute that to the finder.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

And a special thanks to ih772 for the videos you posted, they were very informative and probably saved me a lot of time messing around with the finder once I got out there.

Thanks man!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Just bringing back one of the best threads on this site for another season.

Get working on those "Rednexilar" conversions boys.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

looks like my pictures fell off, so I will repost them for people.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Since someone asked the question in another thread, here's a bump for 2013.


----------

